# Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?



## Hase007 (6 November 2008)

Ich habe so eben einen Anruf mit der Caller ID 00892160794103 erhalten.
Da ich in der nähe von München wohne ist mir beim flüchtigen hinsehen die eine Null
zuviel gar nicht aufgefallen. Ich dachte erst daß es wirklich jemand aus München sei.

Der Anrufer (Callcenter) behaupete daß er von (wörtlich) "Ihrer Versicherung" sei und
wollte mir eine neue Autoversicherung andrehen. Aber bei der Frage welches Auto ich
habe hat es mir schon gedämmert daß was nicht stimmt. Beim nochmaligen hinsehen auf
die Caller ID hab ich dann die Null zuviel auch bemerkt und die Sache dann auch mit
"Ich kaufe nichts am Telefon" beendet.

Nachträglich hat mich dann die Vorwahl 0089 stuzig gemacht.
Es gibt kein Land daß die Vorwahl 0089 verwendet. Die Nummer exestiert überhaupt nicht.

Die Warscheinlichkeit daß die Caller ID gefakt ist dürfte sich damit wohl erklären.
Ist denn bei der Telekom gar nichts mehr sicher?


----------



## webwatcher (6 November 2008)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*



> Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?


ja.


----------



## Hase007 (6 November 2008)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*

Jetzt weiß ich wenichstens schon mal wenn wieder jemand
mit einer ID die mit "00" beginnt jemand vom CallCenter sein muß (müßte).

Da könnte ich dann auch mal meinen Spaß damit haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2008)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*

Fälschung setzt bösen Willen voraus.

Bei der Telekom gibt es das Leistungsmerkmal "Clip no secreening". Da kann man festlegen, welche Rufnummer übertragen wird, also nicht notwendigerweise die echte Rufnummer des Anrufers. 

Das ist auch sehr oft sinnvoll, häufig wird dann eine Zentralnummer oder so angezeigt. die direkte Durchwahl eines Sachbearbeiters ist ja oft nicht hilfreich, denn der ist ab morgen krank/im Urlaub/nicht mehr da oder so. Wenn dann noch eine 0800-Nummer angezeigt wird, wärst Du evtl. sogar begeistert.

Es kann also sein, dass tatsächlich (D)eine Versicherung angerufen hat und nur die Rufnummer dusselig konfiguriert wurde. Kann aber auch gut sein, dass hier ein Phishing-Versuch vorliegt. Und das halte ich in der Tat für sehr viel wahrscheinlicher!

Aber wie gesagt, die tatsache, dass nicht die "physikalische" Nummer des Anrufers übertragen wurde, sagt erstmal nichts über gut und böse aus.

Hier scheint es aber wirklich böse zu sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2008)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*

Hallo,

habe gestern auch einen Anruf mit eben dieser Rufnummer am Display gehabt, aber nicht zurückgerufen, da mir die Vorwahl komisch vorkam, bin bei meine Suche dann auf diese Seite gestoßen.

Zu der Erklärung mit einer falschen Nummer: Eine seriöse Versicherung wird kaum ihre Telefonnummer verstecken müssen oder wollen. Seit einiger Zeit ist es Call-Centern soweit ich weiß, eigentlich verboten, die Rufnummer zu unterdrücken. Vielleicht benutzen diese dann so eine "Pseudonummer" die man nicht zu einer wirklichen Firma zurückverfolgen kann und haben der Bestimmung auf dem Papier damit genüge getan.


----------



## webwatcher (7 November 2008)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit ist es Call-Centern soweit ich weiß, eigentlich verboten, die Rufnummer zu unterdrücken.


Nein, das ist angedacht mehr nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*

es kann auch eine VoIP-Nummer sein, Vortel benutzt z.B. auch diese Vorwahl


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2009)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*

Das ist tatsächlich ne Vortel-Nr. Ich ahb auch soeine. ISt sozusagen Skype mit Telefon, Voip


----------



## M&M2005 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei der Telekom gibt es das Leistungsmerkmal "Clip no secreening". Da kann man festlegen, welche Rufnummer übertragen wird, also nicht notwendigerweise die echte Rufnummer des Anrufers.



Bei solchen Anzeigen würde dem Anrufer zwar die falsche Nr. im Display angezeigt, aber es geht noch ne Stufe "härter" sodas auch in den Abrechnungdaten eine falsche Nummer und damit wird eine Abrechnung nicht mehr möglich ist.

Wie genau sowas geht, ist aber kein Thema für ein Forum.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2009)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Wie genau sowas geht, ist aber kein Thema für ein Forum.


Klar muß Insiderwissen für die Abzocker bleiben


----------



## M&M2005 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Klar muß Insiderwissen für die Abzocker bleiben



Oder für die, die es verhindern wollen.

Aber bei solch unqualifizierten Aussagen von Personen die nichtmal den Mut haben sich hier mit Namen zu registrieren sollte man eben nichts erwarten.


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2009)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Aber bei solch unqualifizierten Aussagen von Personen die nichtmal den Mut haben sich hier mit Namen zu registrieren sollte man eben nichts erwarten.


Ob sich jemand hier registriert oder nicht und  insbesondere ob er seine privaten Daten veröffentlich, 
die wir in aller Regel editieren müßten, wenn sich der Betreffende sich uns nicht völlig outet, ist ihm freigestellt. 
Kritik  daran  ist  fehl am Platz.

Die Spielregeln  des Forums stehen hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## M&M2005 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*

Aber beleidigende Aussagen sind auch für nicht registrierte User ok ?


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2009)

*AW: Ist die Telefon Caller ID Fälschbar?*

Wer ist beleidigt worden?  Niemand muß sich hier irgendwelche Schuhe anziehen, 
die ihm nicht passen.


----------

